# Hypochondria



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

I am hypochondriac and I _hate_ it. I have always been interested in medicine but, unfortunately, the more I read about it, the more I am able to imagine all kinds of issues I could have. Argh, it's like my imagination is limitless... Anyway, I am curious about the motives and etiological factors of _this_ condition I must be having so feel free to share your thoughts!

I'll share some of my own story. When I was little, I was sick a lot and my mum, 6w5 so/sp, tended to get easily worried and take me to see a doctor quite often - so I guess some of this is learned behavior. I started to be (or recognize being) anxious when I was about 10 to 12 years old and have been more or less hypochondriac since then. Countless times I have been seeing a doctor because of _feeling_ sick but not having anything serious really. I have been actually sick too but those times form the small minority.

The term HSP, highly sensitive person, describes me _painfully _well. I am sensitive to feelings of pain, I am afraid of being really sick even when I like it when I am sick because people tend to notice me better when I suffer and I love it when others are worried about me and take care of me too. 

However, many times I create my own chaos and turmoil and is only a very negative state I would love to avoid... I can be afraid of very irrational things, rare experiences and accidents I have read about somewhere, anything really. Many times I am afraid of getting an allergic reaction because of whatever even when I have never had one - I do have mild asthma though and am very sensitive to scents etc. I can imagine having some dangerous infection or a factured tooth or a heart disease. I avoid many things because I am afraid of getting sick. I refuse to wear my rings at night because the finger could start to lack circulation due to pressure on the blood vessels and eventually swell and turn grey - I know a person who has experienced such an occasion and it sounded awful. I am afraid of anything that could sabotage my health and probably that is one thing that makes me so hypochondriac. I guess it is also a way to channel my anxiety -.-

I think I am Ne-dom and probably having _sp_ subtype first and type Six in my tritype. And I _am_ that good at imagining the most imaginative things that could violate my health. I know how Sixish this message must make me look... However, I still feel my core is more like that of a Four, the issues of Fours feel more meaningful to me...

I just wonder whether other _sp_s who are not core Sixes can relate to these... And if there are just any other people with a tendency to hypochondria. How do you cope with it? Of course I have learned that I tend to be wrong but that doesn't stop me developing panic at times. I wish it did but no.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Yes! I can relate to much of this!

Health is very important to me. My physical well-being is extremely closely tied to my mental well-being, to the point I can barely tell them apart sometimes. For example if I'm stressed, this gives me real physical symptoms, or if I'm sick, I also feel down. Speaking from a Type 7 Sp/Sx perspective, I try to avoid physical pain/discomfort/illness, so that I can avoid mental pain/discomfort/illness. As an aside, I'm usually in a great mood and other things don't bring me down. I take precautions like bringing vitamins/supplements with me everywhere, washing my hands often, etc. I considered Type 6 only due to this health concern, but besides that I'm very much not a Six.

I really just want to live to my full mental and physical capacity as much as possible, to not be limited by my own body, as ironic as it sounds.

It used to be a lot worse, and I've been working on it for years. I used to have a severe phobia (details withheld) related to health. For me personally, I hate it when I look weak or when people take care of me, so this caused me a lot of trouble as a child/teen. I wouldn't see a doctor, I would pace around my room feeling sick almost every night (when I had anxiety/depression). The symptoms were *very real*, even when I did see doctors and they had no idea what was going on.

My only advice is to do the best you can to be healthy. Eat well, sleep well, take basic measures, and don't worry about anything else until it actually comes along. Learn to view things from a different perspective, where you're only human and illness is inevitable and you can only really make the best of any situation. Of course, easier said than done =)


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> I think I am Ne-dom and probably having sp subtype first and type Six in my tritype. And I am that good at imagining the most imaginative things that could violate my health. I know how Sixish this message must make me look... However, I still feel my core is more like that of a Four, the issues of Fours feel more meaningful to me...


Okay, this stood out to me, since you revealed that you're an Ne dom. I've actually read that hypochondria isn't uncommon for Ne doms, as a negative manifestation of inferior Si (it's probably rather similar for Ni doms as well, who have inferior Se - I can relate, and it was truly a revelation for me to find this out). Don't 100% take my word for it on this though, since I'm not a psychologist, but it's in Jungian literature anyhow, so just my 2 cents there (Jung *was* a psychologist, so he's a reliable source). Also, hypochondriasis has nothing to do with the enneagram. How you might handle it more likely does. I'm a 5w4, btw. The enneagram types themselves aren't a form of disordered thinking - they're natural inclinations.



> Anyway, I am curious about the motives and etiological factors of this condition I must be having so feel free to share your thoughts!


Truth be told, it's psychological in origin, but it interacts with the body in a mind-body connection. Do you see a psychologist? I'm not suggesting that you should, but I'm just surprised at your oblivion as to what hypochondriasis is (if it isn't psychological in origin, it'd be real, which would mean that you truly have the health problems that you believe that you have). If you actually have the underlying health problems that you fear you do, then you aren't a hypochondriac...that would defeat the point of the problem of hypochondriasis.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

being type 4 and self-preservation dominant does that to people


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

Ah! I understand now more why you think you are sp dominant! I also can be a hypochondriac, though it's never been out of control. My mother was the opposite of yours -- she never took me to the doctor and always assumed I was fine. So I keep most of my speculation to myself. I do get very obsessive if I find out I have an illness (physical or mental). I try to read about it as much as possible, alter my diet for the problem, take vitamins, etc. I don't really have the desire for everyone to look after me, though... Do you just feel people don't care enough about you when you are doing well?


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm not sp dominant and I would say I'm not a hypochondriac. When I worry it's more like I'm freaking out that someone I'm into hates me. There have been times, however, where I've thought maybe I had various illnesses, but I wasn't scared about it, more like excited that maybe it explained what was up with me. Also, I'm not HSP, although I am sensitive. But I like stimulation for the most part vs feeling overwhelmed by it, it just has to be the right kind of stimulation (loud music but it has to be music I like, for example- Music I dislike drives me nuts). 

(I'm just saying this @zallla cause I noticed you changed your type to sx/sp from sp/sx so I'm giving my perspective.



zallla said:


> I like it when I am sick because people tend to notice me better when I suffer and I love it when others are worried about me and take care of me too.


Interesting. I dislike being taken care of. I just want to be left alone when I'm suffering. (Wanting attention like that sounds kind of 4w3 ish to me, not saying you're a 4w3, just saying based on descriptions sounds more w3 than w5... although I guess unico doesn't feel that way.)


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

brainheart said:


> There have been times, however, where I've thought maybe I had various illnesses, but I wasn't scared about it, more like excited that maybe it explained what was up with me. But I like stimulation for the most part vs feeling overwhelmed by it, it just has to be the right kind of stimulation (loud music but it has to be music I like, for example- Music I dislike drives me nuts).


Thanks for your perspective! When I am depressed, I both wish to be alone and to make a scene so someone would come to me - I am not highly conscious of this at those moments though. When I was little, I used to make my self a victim, I cried in my bed so that someone would come to see me. At times no-one came and it broke my heart ;( I recognize myself extremely well as a Four who has learned to get attention by suffering. 

I quoted the parts I could relate to... Based on that I would _not_ say I am not sx/sp. However, I could be a 4w3, I wish I have never said I could _not_. I just wonder what explains my Fiveish tendencies but I guess the other wing can develop and manifest itself too without it being in the tritype or the main wing. Maybe I should just focus on the main motivations and forget the traits related to those types. That helped me realize my tritype, a Four with a Six and an _Eight_ fix. Someone wrote to me that I am core 6w7 but I disagree; for Fours _"the objective of life is to *find your identity*"_. And that's what I do, finding and adjusting and presenting (with a_ Three_ wing?) my identity is my _life_. I really love the philosophy of the quote _"Life is just a chance to grow a soul"_ - I want to find and develop my identity intensely and with passion.

I was curious to know whether certain types have more this but I guess this isn't related to any (sub/MBTI/E)types. However, it is delightful to discuss about this and hear the stories of others so keep writing them!


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

@zallla, if you are a 4w3 you will still experience the five wing, just not as much as the 4w5 does. The three is in me too, just nothing like the five. I hate people seeing me suffering; I feel like an idiot. For the most part I keep it well hidden, although I do get melodramatic at times, but I'm not pleased about it. If people catch a glimpse of my pain in my art, wonderful; but it has to be hidden and complex, like a secret code only the deserving can grasp.

(This isn't to say I wouldn't have loved my father to come in and comfort me when I was upset. I can't imagine having that sort of a relationship with my father. That's why I married someone who is warm and affectionate. It's a good feeling, for sure.)


----------



## Jamie.Ether (Jul 1, 2011)

I'm a 5w4 sx/sp and I can become a hypochondriac when I'm stressed. It goes on and off though. If i'm stressed and hve too much time on my hands, I can obsess about things, including my health. But if there is more going on, I can usually dismiss health problems and go "Eh, I'll be fine."


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

brainheart said:


> I'm not sp dominant and I would say I'm not a hypochondriac. When I worry it's more like I'm freaking out that someone I'm into hates me. There have been times, however, where I've thought maybe I had various illnesses, but I wasn't scared about it, more like excited that maybe it explained what was up with me. Also, I'm not HSP, although I am sensitive. But I like stimulation for the most part vs feeling overwhelmed by it, it just has to be the right kind of stimulation (loud music but it has to be music I like, for example- Music I dislike drives me nuts).
> 
> (I'm just saying this @zallla cause I noticed you changed your type to sx/sp from sp/sx so I'm giving my perspective.
> 
> ...


Actually, I probably do have the desire for others to look after me, now that I think about it more. I think it embarrasses me, though, so I smother the desire. I enjoy attention more for positive things, but I don't feel bad at getting sympathy, for instance.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

@zallla

I'm going to go out on a limb and argue, after re-reading your post again, that you don't come off as as much of a hypochondriac as you make yourself out to be, but that's totally just my opinion. I mean, I think it seems pretty rational that you'd worry about your health as much as you do, since you have asthma and other allergic hypersensitivities and have always been sickly, I guess - I mean, these hypersensitivities you speak of seem to come from your experiences with the actual problems you have, rather than something completely irrational and out-of-the-blue based on no real experiences with health problems. I mean, when I was in 4th grade I actually irrationally and neurotically believed that I might've had cancer - this obsession lasted until about 5th grade and was completely irrational, since I was obviously completely devoid of any health problems. In retrospect, it wasn't really cancer that bothered me at all - at least just having the disease in and of itself.


----------



## zallla (Oct 11, 2011)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> Do you see a psychologist? I'm not suggesting that you should, but I'm just surprised at your oblivion as to what hypochondriasis is (if it isn't psychological in origin, it'd be real, which would mean that you truly have the health problems that you believe that you have). If you actually have the underlying health problems that you fear you do, then you aren't a hypochondriac...that would defeat the point of the problem of hypochondriasis.


Heh, yes... So I should have been more precise - I used to be somewhat hypochondriac, nowadays I am more aware of my tendency. I never was highly hypochondriac, I just realized that some people go from doctor to another not believing the first one. I was different, I usually believed. Later I learned to question them too, though. Studying and spending time with people who will become physicians does that 




unico said:


> Do you just feel people don't care enough about you when you are doing well?


Maybe... When I was little, I felt inferior and ignored - my little brother was born quite soon after me and he was (_is_) a challenging one. And many times I show my sensitivity to get empathy and care. I do not do this very often or to many though, just at times and for certain people, mostly my SO. But I guess all Fours victimize and maybe the sexual subtype Fours are the worst since they are looking for savior and that's what I do. My SO is an ISTJ Six btw, I really don't know should I laugh or cry when I think about that.




brainheart said:


> @_zallla_ , if you are a 4w3 you will still experience the five wing, just not as much as the 4w5 does. The three is in me too, just nothing like the five. I hate people seeing me suffering; I feel like an idiot. For the most part I keep it well hidden, although I do get melodramatic at times, but I'm not pleased about it. If people catch a glimpse of my pain in my art, wonderful; but it has to be hidden and complex, like a secret code only the deserving can grasp.
> 
> (This isn't to say I wouldn't have loved my father to come in and comfort me when I was upset. I can't imagine having that sort of a relationship with my father. That's why I married someone who is warm and affectionate. It's a good feeling, for sure.)


Then it will be the other way around too - even if I were 4w5, I would be experiencing Threeish qualities without that being at all controversial.

I had my grandma's funeral just last weekend. Yesterday we got back home by train, I had been feeling low the whole time and suddenly realized how much I missed my little brother and started to cry... I had been partly hiding behing my coat since I could not tolerate all the lights, noices and meaningless chat there so even my SO who sat just next to me didn't notice right away that I was cried. Eventually he did though and started to comfort me. I would have preferred to be in peace and alone (or just with my SO) but I wasn't trying to stop crying because of other people... First of all, I couldn't have, I couldn't help it. Secondly, I didn't really care if some of them saw me weepy. That's me, that's life. But I was still slightly embarrassed. 

I don't usually like to show my feelings publicly. I have always hated it when some people expect me to do that and I can't. Especially "good" or "positive" feelings can be a big challenge for me, I am not doing it if it doesn't come naturally and for me it does not usually come naturally publicly. I relate this to being a Fi-user, not Fe-user. For me feelings are internal, not external, and I cannot express them to just anywhere and anybody...




unico said:


> Actually, I probably do have the desire for others to look after me, now that I think about it more. I think it embarrasses me, though, so I smother the desire. I enjoy attention more for positive things, but I don't feel bad at getting sympathy, for instance.


As I said, I think this is related to subtypes - sexual subtype is probably the most likely to desire that. I felt sweet wholeness the first time we kissed, it made me realize he was the one for me. With his arms around me and he holding me like no-one else had before, I felt like being incredibly happy, it was a dream come true moment for me. Oh, how sorry I am that it isn't there anymore, at least not as strongly as it used to be. Although, maybe it could come back now when I thought about it.




JungyesMBTIno said:


> @_zallla_
> 
> I'm going to go out on a limb and argue, after re-reading your post again, that you don't come off as as much of a hypochondriac as you make yourself out to be, but that's totally just my opinion. I mean, I think it seems pretty rational that you'd worry about your health as much as you do, since you have asthma and other allergic hypersensitivities and have always been sickly, I guess - I mean, these hypersensitivities you speak of seem to come from your experiences with the actual problems you have, rather than something completely irrational and out-of-the-blue based on no real experiences with health problems. I mean, when I was in 4th grade I actually irrationally and neurotically believed that I might've had cancer - this obsession lasted until about 5th grade and was completely irrational, since I was obviously completely devoid of any health problems. In retrospect, it wasn't really cancer that bothered me at all - at least just having the disease in and of itself.


When I was about 10, I noticed a mole on my scalp and was sure that I had cancer. I didn't tell anybody, just was mournful about it for that summer. Eventually I forgot it. But yeah, like I said before in this message, I guess I am not hypochondriac anymore. Also I find it quite controversial with my state of awareness about the concept. 

I have not investigated hypochondria much. I guess I have learned that being sick gives me permission to tempt others to take care of me too and, especially, to have some kind of _special treatment_. Oh, I hate myself at times but that's what I do. Erm. I can actually see how the Enneagram can be related to this... Btw, heh I am seeing a psychologist, I am having psychotherapy. Oh, I know how much I needed it, believe me I am a lot more balanced than I was a year or two ago O.O


----------



## Mean Aunt Seena (May 7, 2015)

zalthefreespirit said:


> I am hypochondriac and I _hate_ it. I have always been interested in medicine but, unfortunately, the more I read about it, the more I am able to imagine all kinds of issues I could have. Argh, it's like my imagination is limitless... Anyway, I am curious about the motives and etiological factors of _this_ condition I must be having so feel free to share your thoughts!
> 
> ...The term HSP, highly sensitive person, describes me _painfully _well. I am sensitive to feelings of pain, I am afraid of being really sick even when I like it when I am sick because people tend to notice me better when I suffer and I love it when others are worried about me and take care of me too.
> 
> ...I think I am Ne-dom and probably having _sp_ subtype first and type Six in my tritype. And I _am_ that good at imagining the most imaginative things that could violate my health. I know how Sixish this message must make me look... However, I still feel my core is more like that of a Four, the issues of Fours feel more meaningful to me...


Wow, you are a hypochondriac. HSP is a Ni/Se or Se/Ni thing, and it's generally diagnosed by a professional. It means you're highly attuned to your five senses, you know, extraverted sensing.

However, thank you for the information connecting Ne with hypochondria. I've been wondering about that.


----------

